# Monterillo/Tiger Rosewood



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I got a piece of this the other day. I'm making an artful balancing clock. I have some (hopefully) curly maple on the lathe for the clock blank. I am waiting for the clock to arrive before completing the blank.

I like this wood. Too bad it's so very rare. It's very hard and 600g polishes it to glass like smoothness.

I will say that it doesn't drill very well. My forstner bit almost melted down.

Has anyone worked this wood before?


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I was handed a block of that from someone who had it left over from a project. Piece was 2"x6"x3' and heavy as they get. He wanted a bird feeder from it so I partially made 3 of them. Made the sides and roof for all three, used white oak on the rest. Turns out I have a severe reaction to them, it kicked me from the shop for a week before I cleared up enough to go in and suck up all the dust which kicked me from the shop for almost another week. Pretty stuff but I'll stay away.


----------

